
EU Court Bans Privacy Shield Data-Transfer Pact - sornars
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-16/eu-court-bans-privacy-shield-data-transfer-pact
======
black_puppydog
I think it's worth noting that this is really primarily the work of Max
Schrems and his NGO "NOYB" (None Of Your Business) [1] who have been working
for years and years on this.

I remember that after they brought down "Safe Harbour" the introduction of
"Privacy Shield" really looked (to me) like "seriously they're just trying to
rename it and that's all?!" The goal of "Privacy Shield" was clearly to keep
legal what had already been (bad) common practice.

I really hope that this time the EU does not cozy up with the US in the same
way again and actually puts some privacy _protection_ legislation into place
that deserves the name.

Edit: I want to point out that I was by no means the only one finding the
reboot of safe harbour to be a bad joke. Members of the European Parliament
are on the record back in 2016 as saying that Privacy shield risked being
taken down by the courts in exactly the same way that safe harbour did.

Edit 2: NYOB also hosts a full copy of the ruling [2]

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Schrems](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Schrems)

[2]:
[https://noyb.eu/files/CJEU/judgment.pdf](https://noyb.eu/files/CJEU/judgment.pdf)

------
raxxorrax
"privacy shield" \- A shield to protect privacy or to protect from privacy?

